# Verdun forts web site.



## TeeJF (Jun 10, 2012)

For anyone who is interested our own urb-ex web site has a huge sub-section covering the Verdun forts which we have managed to get into. It also has many more photographs than we have posted on the corresponding reports so I hope you'll be able to find something of interest there. 

If you are interested it is here...


http://www.jarrelook.co.uk/Urbex/Verdun/Verdun.htm

Cheers.


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 17, 2012)

I visited Verdun, the Ossuary, a couple of months ago. We ended up at some fort, looked nepoleonic though but was a bit touristy. Where are these forts in relation to the Ossuary?


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 17, 2012)

whodareswins said:


> I visited Verdun, the Ossuary, a couple of months ago. We ended up at some fort, looked nepoleonic though but was a bit touristy. Where are these forts in relation to the Ossuary?



Hi. I'm sorry but direct questions about locations and access are not permitted in the forum. To find these forts is easy enough though. The words, "earth" and "Google" spring to mind in no particular order. Add to which if you visit the linked website it will suddenly become a whole lot easier... but I didn't say that... 

I suspect your large Napoleonic fort was "The Citadel" in the centre of Verdun? Did you go on a wierd multi-media buggie ride through the tunnels and listen to the characters talking on headphones? If so that is a much earlier fort from before the post Franco-Prussian war crisis which was what prompted the building of the forts I have reported for the past 12 months. The Citadel was however used during the Great War as a shelter and command headquarters by the French army.

The other two forts which can be accessed by coughing up your tourist dollars are Vaux and Douamont but they both date to post 1870. They are very similar to the forts upon which I have reported.


----------



## lilli (Jun 17, 2012)

FORT DE LIOUVILLE is open to groups, could it have been that?


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 17, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Hi. I'm sorry but direct questions about locations and access are not permitted in the forum. To find these forts is easy enough though. The words, "earth" and "Google" spring to mind in no particular order. Add to which if you visit the linked website it will suddenly become a whole lot easier... but I didn't say that...
> 
> I suspect your large Napoleonic fort was "The Citadel" in the centre of Verdun? Did you go on a wierd multi-media buggie ride through the tunnels and listen to the characters talking on headphones? If so that is a much earlier fort from before the post Franco-Prussian war crisis which was what prompted the building of the forts I have reported for the past 12 months. The Citadel was however used during the Great War as a shelter and command headquarters by the French army.
> 
> The other two forts which can be accessed by coughing up your tourist dollars are Vaux and Douamont but they both date to post 1870. They are very similar to the forts upon which I have reported.



Thanks guys for the help back on this. It wasn't a question about access at all just a general friendly question. I do know the etiquette when it comes to forums surrounding this hobby! We didn't stay for long and certainly didn't go on a tour. It was in the centre I think. Lots of stone statues of different Frenchman. Generals etc I think. We then headed on to the ossuary when we worked out where it was. It wasn't a planned visit by any means. Just along the way when we were headed from Switzerland back to Calais and had some spare time.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 17, 2012)

whodareswins said:


> Lots of stone statues of different Frenchman.



Ah yeah, that's around the artillery and troop entrance to the cirtadel. It's not a fort per se.

Better luck next time, you don't know what you've been missing!

Cheers...


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 24, 2012)

lilli said:


> FORT DE LIOUVILLE is open to groups, could it have been that?



Liouville is not a Verdun fort Lilli, it's quite some distance away towards the bottom of the St. Mihiel sector.

After abit of tooing and froing we worked out it was the citadel. The statues of Genrals outside were the give away!

How's you and Rob?

Cheers...

M


----------

